# Batterie iPad Mini



## Majestixs (29 Mars 2014)

Bonsoir,

J'ai un soucis de batterie sur mon iPad Mini fraîchement remplacé dans un Apple Premium Reseller, la batterie met énormément de temps a se charger lorsque je l'utilise (voir même perd de la batterie alors qu'il charge).
Auriez-vous une solution?
J'ai tenté hard reboot, reboot classique. Rien n'y fait...
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Loscyde (30 Mars 2014)

Énormément de temps, ça veut dire combien de temps ?
Parce qu'un iPad est beaucoup plus long à recharger qu'un Mac ou un iPhone...

Par contre s'il se décharge pendant qu'il est censé charger, là c'est très étrange...

Ramène-le chez Apple et échange-le de nouveau ?


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Mars 2014)

Quel type de chargeur? Combien de watts?


----------

